# I live in N Maine and need advice on a new snowblower purchase



## JohnS

This is my first post here. I'm hoping to get some good feedback on a new snowblower purchase. 

First I'd like to share some some history: I've been in "agony" trying to find a decent snowblower. I live in N New England where storms often dump well over a foot of snow. Currently I have a 15+ year old Craftsman model 536.887751. Nearly every year I've had to service it, which I do mostly on my own (kudos to repairclinic.com). I will not be buying another Craftsman based on my horrendous experience with it, as well as other Craftsman lawn & garden, and power tool equipment.

I've looked at several new models but I'm still very wary. My budget is around $1000. I'd prefer a 250+ cc engine as my 7.75hp 536 never really had enough power to move the snow well enough. I plow my gravel driveway which is about 35ft long. I also plow to and from my shed, over my lawn where there are areas with dips and inclines. It catches my sb if I'm not careful. So I need a snowblower that performs good on uneven surfaces, not just flat surfaces. I also wonder if I should opt for a 3-stage sb, but those are rather pricey.

These make&models are so far what I'm considering:

Ariens Deluxe 24 or Deluxe 28
Cub Cadet 2X 26" HP
Husqvarna ST228
Poulan Pro 961920091 27" (rebadged MTD)
Toro ???


I know there are other posts on these individual models, but I want to get a comparison of them here as well as what you all may suggest considering my specific needs.



I'd like a snowblower that is both well-engineered and relatively easy to maintain. Though overall well-engineered, I've heard some Ariens models can be hard to service. I don't want something with a plastic that cracks or breaks in sub-zero temps (Husqvarna dash?). I can at least say that the plastic on my old 536 has held up well (though metal components certainly didn't).

I tend to skip over online reviews that have nothing but praise for a product as I don't see them as unbiased or realistic. I like Consumer Reports but their reviews seem to be more tailored to those who have deeper pockets. Unlike their car ratings, they don't measure user feedback and long-term reliability. IIRC, I originally purchased my 536 based on a CR review.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Have you looked for a New/used machine??????? I see there are question marks on the TORO Line. https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-824-oe-37798 https://wwwhttps://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-826-oxe-37799 ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027: *


----------



## sscotsman

Hi John,
welcome to the forum!





JohnS said:


> So I need a snowblower that performs good on uneven surfaces, not just flat surfaces.



There wont be any meaningful difference between models as far as that is concerned..
There wont be any specific 2-stage snowblowers or brands that are "better for uneven surfaces" and others that are "worse for uneven surfaces"..they all have two wheels (or tracks) and a flat bucket..they will all act the same on all surfaces..So that's a non-issue when picking a specific machine for your needs.

Plus, with a gravel driveway, you will need your bucket raised an inch or two anyway..which will also help with the bucket clearing uneven surfaces.



JohnS said:


> I also wonder if I should opt for a 3-stage sb, but those are rather pricey.


Nope..you dont need it. The general consensus here is "they work as well as normal 2-stage snowblowers, but not better."
Its just a marketing gimmick. plus they are MTD's..Write them off your list.



JohnS said:


> These make&models are so far what I'm considering:
> 
> Ariens Deluxe 24 or Deluxe 28
> Cub Cadet 2X 26" HP
> Husqvarna ST228
> Poulan Pro 961920091 27" (rebadged MTD)
> Toro ???


Ariens Deluxe 24 or Deluxe 28 - yes, keep them on the list.

Cub Cadet 2X 26" HP - rebadged MTD. I never recommend MTD, I would recommend taking Cub Cadet off your list, because you can do better.

Husqvarna ST228 - Dont know much about Husqvarna, reviews are mixed.

Poulan Pro 961920091 27" - actually a Husqvarna, not a MTD. The "Pro" label is not deserved or earned.

Toro ??? - Yes, keep on the list.

The "top three" are generally considered to be Honda, Ariens and Toro.
Personally, I no longer like new Toros because they are made in Mexico now..but there is no evidence that has impacted quality at all.

So for me, your list reduces to the Ariens models only..

Used Honda, Ariens and Toro can also be a great consideration.



JohnS said:


> Though overall well-engineered, I've heard some Ariens models can be hard to service.


I have never heard that..ever. I have never seen that discussed on this forum.
I would write that off as probably one persons opinion.. in my opinion, there is no reason to believe that is true.

Scot


----------



## Mountain Man

Welcome to forum. I snowmobile, and have seen plenty of big snow over the years.

Yes, craftsman isnt what it used to be, I worked for Sears years ago when it was a good product. And now that they are bankrupt and selling off parts of the buisness, not sure if it will get better or not .

The Ariens Deluxe is a great machine. I actually like the ice drill chute controll, like the old fashion chute controls. Being in downeast maine, and long winters with plenty of snow, You get the engine size you want, but if you could get a deal on a Deluxe SHO, you get a big bump in engine and snow output. 

I find Ariens easy to work on, and parts readily available. I have parts on order now for a Platinum 30 getting overhauled.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

All I can tell you is that my Husqvarna ST-224 hasn't had any problems that I can blame on the machine itself. 

It's eaten a few rocks that were hidden under the snow and that bent up the impeller, but that's not the machine's fault. Another rock actually made it up the chute and cracked the plastic auger base. But again, it wasn't made to throw rocks.

I also had a spark plug seize in it once, but I blame that more on myself for not changing the plug after a mild winter during which the machine didn't get much use. That poor decision cost me some cussing and ~ $20.00 for a Helicoil.

Richard


----------



## Lunta

sscotsman said:


> There wont be any specific 2-stage snowblowers or brands that are "better for uneven surfaces" and others that are "worse for uneven surfaces"..



Do all tracked blowers have the ability to quickly adjust the tilt of the unit in a forwards/backwards plane, with multiple locking positions?


Mine has this feature (controlled with lever under the handgrip), and I find it incredibly useful on undulating terrain. It makes it very quick to adjust the height of the bucket to the optimum height, in different areas of your yard, without using spanners. After a while you get to know which parts of your yard you need to raise the bucket for, and by how much.


----------



## drmerdp

$1000 buck will land you a clean used Honda HS machine in your area. That will certainly meet your expectations. 

On the new end of things, I’d focus on Ariens of Toro. 

Personally, Husqvarna does nothing to impress me.


----------



## AL-

In your price range Id consider Ariens and Toro. I haven't been on this forum much since last winter and then there was some on going controversy over a new feature call auto-turn on the Ariens.


----------



## Cold1

Welcome to the forum, John. As others have already said, of the blowers on your list, I'd go with Ariens or Toro. My advice would be to not be concerned about Auto-Turn - my Deluxe 28SHO tracks as straight as can be and turns very easily at the end of the driveway, etc - just the way Auto-Turn is supposed to work. Based on others' comments, I tossed the factory skid shoes and replaced them with Armor Skids as soon as I bought the blower last winter. Either Armor Skids or poly ones are supposed to make Auto-Turn behave properly and I would agree.


----------



## JohnS

Thanks for the feedback everyone.  I work right next door to a Sears Hometown (not the same as Sears BTW). They carry the ST224 and PPro, but not any Ariens models, at least none on display. The Husq looks fairly well built, but I'm skeptical of all the plastic in and around the control panel. 

What bothers me on my Craftsman 536 is that the chute doesn't stay in the place I set it when plowing. It eventually works its way back to one of 4 positions where the adjustment handle ends in "down" position. The force of the snow moves the chute out of place, and sometime the gravity of the handle. I tightened up the tensioner but it only makes things worse--it stays in position a bit better (in very cold sub-10F temp) but then it's REALLY hard to adjust when it warms up again. I'm hoping not to have an issue like that with a new unit. The Ariens seems to use a similar mechanism to adjust the chute as my 536, so I'm kinda leery. The Husq has several cables attached to adjust the chute, and I've heard that after a few years use those cables can seize or malfunction in various ways. The chute on it has a lot of play (3-4") but I've read that this can be eliminated by adjustment.

I've heard both pros & cons about Ariens Auto-turning. Do you guys think it's worthwhile? It could possible help me in areas of my driveway that are uneven. I lean towards turn triggers than anything auto because it seems to be that much less that can go wrong (less maintenance). But I'm by no means anything remote of being an expert on such things.

Though I've read that some Ariens models can be hard to work on, I've read the same or worse for Huskys. Easy of maintenance can be a very subjective matter. What my primary concern is that regular maintenance won't be a very time-consuming task. I don't have the luxury of a heated garage, or even a garage at all. The work I do I typically have to do outside in my shed where I store my lawn&garden equipment. 

I still shiver remembering the time I had to gut my 536 to replace the trunnion clutch, wheel bearings, clean both friction and drive discs, file c-clips to fit the hex shaft, and bend the fingers on the shift yoke so the [email protected] yoke wouldn't keep coming off the clutch when I shifted gears. Don't even get me started on my pos Craftsman. :RantExplode:


----------



## AL-

JohnS said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone.  I work right next door to a Sears Hometown (not the same as Sears BTW). They carry the ST224 and PPro, but not any Ariens models, at least none on display. The Husq looks fairly well built, but I'm skeptical of all the plastic in and around the control panel.
> 
> What bothers me on my Craftsman 536 is that the chute doesn't stay in the place I set it when plowing. It eventually works its way back to one of 4 positions where the adjustment handle ends in "down" position. The force of the snow moves the chute out of place, and sometime the gravity of the handle. I tightened up the tensioner but it only makes things worse--it stays in position a bit better (in very cold sub-10F temp) but then it's REALLY hard to adjust when it warms up again. I'm hoping not to have an issue like that with a new unit. The Ariens seems to use a similar mechanism to adjust the chute as my 536, so I'm kinda leery. The Husq has several cables attached to adjust the chute, and I've heard that after a few years use those cables can seize or malfunction in various ways. The chute on it has a lot of play (3-4") but I've read that this can be eliminated by adjustment.
> 
> I've heard both pros & cons about Ariens Auto-turning. Do you guys think it's worthwhile? It could possible help me in areas of my driveway that are uneven. I lean towards turn triggers than anything auto because it seems to be that much less that can go wrong (less maintenance). But I'm by no means anything remote of being an expert on such things.
> 
> Though I've read that some Ariens models can be hard to work on, I've read the same or worse for Huskys. Easy of maintenance can be a very subjective matter. What my primary concern is that regular maintenance won't be a very time-consuming task. I don't have the luxury of a heated garage, or even a garage at all. The work I do I typically have to do outside in my shed where I store my lawn&garden equipment.
> 
> I still shiver remembering the time I had to gut my 536 to replace the trunnion clutch, wheel bearings, clean both friction and drive discs, file c-clips to fit the hex shaft, and bend the fingers on the shift yoke so the [email protected] yoke wouldn't keep coming off the clutch when I shifted gears. Don't even get me started on my pos Craftsman. :RantExplode:


 
I think the Husq 300 series has plastic covered metal at the control panel. Good improvement over the 200 series,


----------



## leonz

purchasing even the smallest Toro Snow Master single stage will get you out of a jam with its personal pace design and single stage simplicity.


----------



## guilateen02

Your trying to hard. Try one of these. Can be had for around 300. These have been moving snow for 30 or so years. Tried and true. Take that extra 700 and buy yourself some beer and cool tools. Trust me I service small engine and I have used a lot of brands newer and older models minus a Yamaha and have yet to find a better all around machine.


----------



## e.fisher26

Most I talk to say stay away from the “auto steer” needs perfect flat terrain as not to steer back and forth quick on its own. Some Ariens and toro have it, husq has the trigger steering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le

e.fisher26 said:


> Most I talk to say stay away from the “auto steer” needs perfect flat terrain as not to steer back and forth quick on its own. Some Ariens and toro have it, husq has the trigger steering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well you need to talk to other people then
my driveway sucks i have the orig higher down force axle location even with the metal skids it was fine its butter all adjusted correctly with poly skids
those other people you talk to cant set up a machine and leave bad reviews or someone like you repeats it 

and it becomes this awfull thing spread on the iternet
folks on here dont seem to be having that issue hmmmmm wonder why
ariens does not have trigger steer
they had a version that did not work so well yrs ago that was replaced with auto turn


----------



## e.fisher26

Even though you needed for some reason to attack the post instead of stating an honest opinion I will keep your info in mind when I buy a new one Ina couple weeks, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smolenski7

I have had an Ariens 24" Deluxe for 7 years now, it's a great machine. However, it does not have auto-turn. From what I've read about auto-turn, for it to work properly the pavement needs to be fairly flat. If one side of the machine "senses" a shift, it will try to turn. This makes me question how well it works on grass. Maybe you should ask around?

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cold1

Smolenski7 said:


> I have had an Ariens 24" Deluxe for 7 years now, it's a great machine. However, it does not have auto-turn. From what I've read about auto-turn, for it to work properly the pavement needs to be fairly flat. If one side of the machine "senses" a shift, it will try to turn. This makes me question how well it works on grass. Maybe you should ask around?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk



In fact, I blew paths through about 15" of snow across my back lawn to my storage shed and bird feeders yesterday. Auto turn worked great with no tracking issues at all on the grass. There is plenty of negativity on the web regarding auto turn, but my experience has only been positive. Auto turn works well - I like it.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill

JohnS said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone.  I work right next door to a Sears Hometown (not the same as Sears BTW). They carry the ST224 and PPro, but not any Ariens models, at least none on display. The Husq looks fairly well built, but I'm skeptical of all the plastic in and around the control panel.
> 
> What bothers me on my Craftsman 536 is that the chute doesn't stay in the place I set it when plowing. It eventually works its way back to one of 4 positions where the adjustment handle ends in "down" position. The force of the snow moves the chute out of place, and sometime the gravity of the handle. I tightened up the tensioner but it only makes things worse--it stays in position a bit better (in very cold sub-10F temp) but then it's REALLY hard to adjust when it warms up again. I'm hoping not to have an issue like that with a new unit. The Ariens seems to use a similar mechanism to adjust the chute as my 536, so I'm kinda leery. The Husq has several cables attached to adjust the chute, and I've heard that after a few years use those cables can seize or malfunction in various ways. The chute on it has a lot of play (3-4") but I've read that this can be eliminated by adjustment.
> 
> I've heard both pros & cons about Ariens Auto-turning. Do you guys think it's worthwhile? It could possible help me in areas of my driveway that are uneven. I lean towards turn triggers than anything auto because it seems to be that much less that can go wrong (less maintenance). But I'm by no means anything remote of being an expert on such things.
> 
> Though I've read that some Ariens models can be hard to work on, I've read the same or worse for Huskys. Easy of maintenance can be a very subjective matter. What my primary concern is that regular maintenance won't be a very time-consuming task. I don't have the luxury of a heated garage, or even a garage at all. The work I do I typically have to do outside in my shed where I store my lawn&garden equipment.
> 
> I still shiver remembering the time I had to gut my 536 to replace the trunnion clutch, wheel bearings, clean both friction and drive discs, file c-clips to fit the hex shaft, and bend the fingers on the shift yoke so the [email protected] yoke wouldn't keep coming off the clutch when I shifted gears. Don't even get me started on my pos Craftsman. :RantExplode:


I haven't experienced any problems with the cables or chute on my Husqvarna other than the crack in the plastic chute base from one of our Delaware County rocks. I also had to tighten the drive cable a couple of times, presumably due to the cable stretching and/or the friction ring wearing down; but I think that would be true of any machine using a friction disk. Other than that, I just lube everything as specified in the manual.

Hard to work on? I don't know. I've been farting around with engines and machinery since I was a little boy, so I guess it just becomes kind of second nature after a while. I've changed the belts, the impeller (several times), installed a helicoil in the spark plug hole, changed the oil... None of it struck me as difficult. 

I think changing the carb might be a pain because of the location, but still only nuts and bolts, not rocket surgery. But that would also be true of any other machine using that LTC engine. So no, I really can't say that I find Husqvarna stuff any more difficult to work on than other machines.

Not that I'm pushing Husqvarna, by the way. I started buying their stuff because of coincidence. When I first moved here I hired a plow guy to clear the driveway. I always paid him in cash on-the-spot because I work at home and am almost always here, offered him coffee and donuts, and all that jazz.

Then one day he just stopped showing up or answering his phone.

After a few weeks, not knowing whether he was on vacation, sick, retired, dead, or whatever, I decided to buy a snowblower; and the nearest place I could get one happened to be a Husqvarna dealer. 

I asked around, and the locals said the dealer was honest and the machines were good. I also applied for and received a Husqvarna credit card with a line big enough to buy anything in the store. So I bought the ST-224.

I liked the machine, I like the dealer, and over the years I've bought a lot of other Husqvarna stuff (lawnmower, chainsaw, string trimmer, and leaf blower). All of the equipment has been reliable and does what it's supposed to do, which is all I ask of a tool.

So basically, I'm not pushing Husqvarna. All I'm saying is that their stuff has worked well for me. If the nearest dealer had sold Some Other Brand, I'd probably be saying the same things about that brand.

As a funny aside, A FULL YEAR after I bought the snowblower, my plow guy showed up while I was clearing snow as if nothing had ever happened. He seemed quite insulted by the fact that I'd bought the snowblower. Go figger.

Richard


----------



## JohnS

I tried the Husq ST224 on some snow the city plows through up on the walkway in front of the Sears Hometown store where I work on occasion. I really didn't like the feel of the shift lever as is seemed like it was rather stiff, and sometimes flexed the plastic control panel. The engine was no more powerful than my 16-yr old B&S 7.75 hp. It bogged badly when attempting to plow anymore than 6-7 inches of wet snow. My overall impression was that it was somewhat flimsy, and didn't leave me with any notion that it would yield any sort of long-term reliability. I need something better than my Craftsman, and it just didn't convince me it would be. 



I am looking around at some used snowblowers, but I'm so wary of buying someone else's junk, something that's been abused, or just worn out. I live in an area where we get a lot of snow. We get snow anywhere from early Oct to the end of April. It may seem that I'm being particular, but I don't think I'm the 'average' US consumer when it comes to a snowblower. If I only need to use it a dozen or so times a winter then the decision would be a much easier one. I use it at a minimum of about 30x each winter (depending on the severity of the winter, of course).


At least I've made some progress in my decision. I will not buy anything less than a 250cc equipped unit, and I actually lean towards 280cc+. I want something that's powerful enough to be able to move wet snow. If I can squeeze the budget some more, I may go to $1200.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Have a looksee at this 1 and see if it trips your trigger. :wavetowel2: https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-928-oae-38840 *


----------



## e.fisher26

St230p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le

JohnS said:


> I tried the Husq ST224 on some snow the city plows through up on the walkway in front of the Sears Hometown store where I work on occasion. I really didn't like the feel of the shift lever as is seemed like it was rather stiff, and sometimes flexed the plastic control panel. The engine was no more powerful than my 16-yr old B&S 7.75 hp. It bogged badly when attempting to plow anymore than 6-7 inches of wet snow. My overall impression was that it was somewhat flimsy, and didn't leave me with any notion that it would yield any sort of long-term reliability. I need something better than my Craftsman, and it just didn't convince me it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking around at some used snowblowers, but I'm so wary of buying someone else's junk, something that's been abused, or just worn out. I live in an area where we get a lot of snow. We get snow anywhere from early Oct to the end of April. It may seem that I'm being particular, but I don't think I'm the 'average' US consumer when it comes to a snowblower. If I only need to use it a dozen or so times a winter then the decision would be a much easier one. I use it at a minimum of about 30x each winter (depending on the severity of the winter, of course).
> 
> 
> At least I've made some progress in my decision. I will not buy anything less than a 250cc equipped unit, and I actually lean towards 280cc+. I want something that's powerful enough to be able to move wet snow. If I can squeeze the budget some more, I may go to $1200.



28 sho 1250
306 CC 15 ft lbs engine blows snow 55 feet
best blower on the market under 1600 bucks


----------



## WVguy

JohnS said:


> I've heard both pros & cons about Ariens Auto-turning. Do you guys think it's worthwhile? It could possible help me in areas of my driveway that are uneven. I lean towards turn triggers than anything auto because it seems to be that much less that can go wrong (less maintenance). But I'm by no means anything remote of being an expert on such things.


I just bought an Ariens 24" Deluxe with Auto Turn last December (almost a year now) to replace an Ariens 24" that was 20+ years old. There was nothing wrong with it, but it has a straight axle shaft that meant to turn it around I had to drag one or both wheels on the pavement and that made it an upper-body workout. Easier than shoveling to be sure, but a workout nonetheless. That was fine 20 years ago, but now at age 68 and with some back, knee, and shoulder issues that was becoming a problem. After reading posts here about SOME people having issues with the Auto Turn I did spring for the poly skids. We only had one wet wimpy 3" snow last March all winter, and this year there has been one wet heavy 5" snowfall a week before Thanksgiving. So far I've had no issues with controlling the direction of the machine, and this last snowfall I even had enough energy to do a couple of the neighbor's driveways, something I'd not been able to do for a couple of years, because the new one is so much easier to handle. Oh, and my driveway is neither flat or level. So far I'm very happy with this machine and glad I spent the money on it.

Obviously I can't speak to longevity/durability since it has had very little use so far, but I have owned other Ariens snow blowers and have been happy with them and see no reason why I won't like this one. I gave the older snow blower to a brother-in-law who has some cardiac issues and should probably not be shoveling snow.


----------



## tpenfield

I cast my votes for Toro or Ariens. I think the Cub and the Craftsman may leave you a little bit sad, The Husq. would be fine too.


----------



## Bob z

Short answer. Ariens 28 SHO if budget allows or the Deluxe 24. Deluxe 28 with 254 cc is a bit under powered for its size. I just lucked out and got the Deluxe 28 with the 414cc as was a limited edition. Check out Movingsnow.com.


----------



## 1132le

Bob z said:


> Short answer. Ariens 28 SHO if budget allows or the Deluxe 24. Deluxe 28 with 254 cc is a bit under powered for its size. I just lucked out and got the Deluxe 28 with the 414cc as was a limited edition. Check out Movingsnow.com.



I have the 28 414cc myself feel lucky to have found it



It's a beast


----------



## Bob z

I feel the same, its amazing!


----------



## jump096

Hi,

I can relate to your post and registered to reply. I actually have the same exact 7.75 Craftsman snow blower you have that I've owned for 18 seasons and it's been mostly great. It had all the right features when I bought it. Gas tank was leaking at the seam and I always liked the snow blower except agree that it's always been underpowered, so thought it was time to replace it with a new one with more power. I live in northern MA with the same conditions. I'm getting older and thought I'd like to go a bit smaller and lighter for something easier to handle, but just wanted more power. Maybe some of the manufacturers are reading this for my thoughts. Then again maybe they are only in my own mind. I looked at most everything online and stopped in HD to look at the Ariens compact. I wanted 24", 250cc engine minimum maybe a little bigger, mostly steel construction, limited plastics, no Autoturn, a headlight and locking grips. Seemed like a simple list. Here's what I saw online.

Ariens - Deluxe 24 - Looked great except I didn't want autoturn with 4 cars in the driveway, Maybe they fixed it, but I do not think a turn mechanism is needed on a 24 inch machine and I didn't want to hit an edge or chunk of ice and have a machine decide to turn for me. They make a Classic, but I wanted locking levers and would not buy without a light, so no Deluxe or Classic for me. They also make a Compact, but the chute crank seemed horrid. If they offered a model with all the features of the 24 Deluxe minus Autoturn I'd have bought it. Maybe they would consider creating an Autoturn lockout for the future.

Toro - Power max 24 - Looked good, but no light with a 24 inch - Was going to look in store to see if it has an alternator wire, but never got there to look.

Husquavarna - Too many cables and only 208 cc small engine on 24 inch

Simplicity - Powered chute was a turnoff. Seems like one more thing to break to me. They make a similar machine with the Briggs and Stratton name with a crank style chute, but back to 208cc. That had locking grips and a light and maybe with a 24 in bucket 208cc is enough. Decided to look a bit more and just thought I'll just buy a new replacement tank instead. I was reading here and ended up ordering a Briggs 250cc 11.5 engine off Ebay from a listing I saw here in the e-bay listings for 164 + shipping. Hopefully I'll like my old snowblower with 20% more power. I'll have to wait for snow to see the outcome. Think If I were to pick from what's available this year I'd likely go the Toro route and live with a headlight on my head. Overall with all the choices, I was so disappointed with the choices. So much for my rambling. Merry Christmas to All!!


----------



## mfrs2000

For me its a very easy decision in that price range, Ariens or Toro. Had lots of each and sold lots of each in the past 15 years.


----------



## Dusty

Ariens and Toro are both good units and the Simplicity is also a very good machine. Specifically the Signature Pro machines. The overall design of those machines as far as the frame, has stayed the same since they first started making them in 1983. They have updated technology now, like better tires, taller chutes, hand warmers, OHV engines, easy turn, etc but the basic design of them has not changed in 35 years. they still use 4 blade impellers, one if the only ones left thst still do. I guess their was no reason to change a great design. If it aint broke don't fix it. Simplicity's also all come standard with Briggs engines which is nice. The only draw back, the Signature Pro is a little more expensive than the Toro and Ariens unless your considering an Ariens pro, than the prices are close, still cheaper than the Honda though. However their are plenty of good used Simplicity blowers for sale for a bargain, as well as the other brands too. Depending how old a lot of them have the Tecumseh, which is also a very good engine and IMO has more grunt than the newer OHV designs.


----------



## Fat City

Consider downloading the repair manual for the machines your considering . A quick glance at the exploded view tells you a lot about the construction, and servicing . If buying new, what is the dealership like ? Nearby, or a long drive ?
To me, snow blowers have been around long enough so that they are becoming very similar ' under the hood '


Personally, I'd patch up the Craftsman [ they aren't * that * bad ] and with winter ending, start looking for a used machine . I like 8 HP 2 stage design . Plastic and gimmicks aside, most Snow Blowers are remarkably similar. To quote an old timer " You see many brands at work during the beginning of winter, and one brand ARIENS at the end of winter "


----------



## russ01915

Lunta said:


> Do all tracked blowers have the ability to quickly adjust the tilt of the unit in a forwards/backwards plane, with multiple locking positions?
> 
> 
> Mine has this feature (controlled with lever under the handgrip), and I find it incredibly useful on undulating terrain. It makes it very quick to adjust the height of the bucket to the optimum height, in different areas of your yard, without using spanners. After a while you get to know which parts of your yard you need to raise the bucket for, and by how much.


His budget is $1,000 US dollars. Lat time I checked Yamaha snow blowers are sold only in Canada in North America. This leaves Yamaha's out of the equation.


----------



## Lunta

russ01915 said:


> His budget is $1,000 US dollars. Lat time I checked Yamaha snow blowers are sold only in Canada in North America. This leaves Yamaha's out of the equation.


I wasn't trying to offer the OP advice. I was questioning sscotsman's comment that there aren't good/bad snowblowers for uneven surfaces. My proposed point being that maybe some are better on uneven purposes, because of ability to quickly adjust the tilt of the unit on uneven terrain.

Please check back on the context of my original comment


----------



## guybb3

Dusty said:


> Ariens and Toro are both good units and the Simplicity is also a very good machine. Specifically the Signature Pro machines. The overall design of those machines as far as the frame, has stayed the same since they first started making them in 1983. They have updated technology now, like better tires, taller chutes, hand warmers, OHV engines, easy turn, etc but the basic design of them has not changed in 35 years. they still use 4 blade impellers, one if the only ones left thst still do. I guess their was no reason to change a great design. If it aint broke don't fix it. Simplicity's also all come standard with Briggs engines which is nice. The only draw back, the Signature Pro is a little more expensive than the Toro and Ariens unless your considering an Ariens pro, than the prices are close, still cheaper than the Honda though. However their are plenty of good used Simplicity blowers for sale for a bargain, as well as the other brands too. Depending how old a lot of them have the Tecumseh, which is also a very good engine and IMO has more grunt than the newer OHV designs.



I love my TORO but was impressed when I read the specs of the Simplicity signature Pro. If I was buying a NEW machine and willing to spend the money, I would get the 32" Simplicty Pro.


----------



## russ01915

Simplicity Pro 32 is MSRP $2,654.00. His budget is $1,000


----------



## russ01915

here's a great machine you should look at and anyone else. With a little haggling maybe you could get it close to $1,000


----------



## uberT

Yeah, my search criteria would be:



Try to buy a high-quality, lightly used machine with the biggest engine I can find
Only consider equipment that can easily be serviced in my immediate area
John, welcome aboard! You can NEVER have too much power!!


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Toro or Ariens. Either one will treat you right.


----------

